# San Antonio TX Schutzhund club



## Sudenblick (Feb 17, 2012)

New club in San Antonio TX please visit the Facebook page for our weekly schedule, all breeds welcome, hope to meet some of you.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Of course there is now that I no longer live there! LOL


----------



## omegastar (Dec 28, 2011)

This is AWESOME news! Thank you very much


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Very exciting....best of luck! I have a good friend who lives in SA, so maybe I can visit someday....


----------



## Sudenblick (Feb 17, 2012)

Good friendly group of people and we have a mixture of breeds, workinglines and showlines so come on out


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome I am near SA, I will have to check it out


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the Info/ Notice.


----------



## bowwownow (Sep 5, 2013)

*Club change*

It doesn't appear that San Antonio Working Dog Club is an active club or affiliated club instead the affiliated club is
Alamo Working Dog Club

alamoworkingdogclub.com
2014 Events
January 10 - 12 2014
Alamo Working Dog Club (TX)
Trial will be held on January 10 & 11 : BH, IPO1-3, AD
Conformation Show Will be held on January 12
USCA, USCA/SV Judge Johannes Grewe


----------

